# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Raste interesante

## Marya

Po hap nje teme te re per personat qe punojne  apo studiojne ne fushen e mjkesise per te ndare se bashku rastet interesante qe kane hasur , tek  paciente, apo si situata, te ndajne emecionet, veshtiresite,ciudirat, pershtypjet nga jeta e perditeshme

----------


## Marya

L'HISTOIRE

Un homme d’une quarantaine d’année ressent, lors de son dîner, de vives céphalées dont il est malheureusement coutumier. Son épouse lui prépare deux comprimés de 500 mg d'un analgésique antipyrétique qui, habituellement, le calment.

Mais, cette fois-ci, le mal ne fait qu’empirer et, vers 23h, les douleurs sont à leur comble, le patient disant se sentir "mourir" tellement il a mal. Son épouse, inquiète, téléphone au centre 15, et attend au moins 15 minutes pour être prise en charge par le permanencier à qui elle explique la situation. Celui-ci lui indique que les appels sont très nombreux, et qu’elle aurait pu se dispenser de téléphoner pour de simples céphalées chroniques qui finiront bien par disparaitre en allongeant son mari dans le noir.

Mécontente, elle raccroche et informe son mari qu’elle n’a pas réussi à obtenir de l’aide. Celui-ci hurle désormais de douleur, ce qui provoque l’intervention des voisins qui conseillent de rappeler le 15 et de demander à parler au médecin régulateur. L’épouse rappelle donc, et c’est le même permanencier qui lui répond. Après négociations, il lui passe le médecin régulateur qui ne prend pas plus au sérieux ses propos. Il demande à parler à son mari ; elle lui indique qu’il n’est plus capable de prendre l’appel. Pensant à une crise de délirium, le médecin déclare : "ce n’est qu’une petite crise passagère", conseille à l’épouse de "le calmer avec une tisane", et de lui donner à nouveau un analgésique antipyrétique dans trois heures.

Le mari finit enfin par se calmer et s’endort. L’épouse, épuisée, part se reposer dans la chambre d’amis. Le lendemain, à 8h, elle tente en vain de le réveiller : il est décédé depuis plusieurs heures. Le médecin traitant se rend au domicile du couple pour le certificat de décès, et coche la case "obstacle médico-légal à l’inhumation" afin qu’une autopsie soit faite. Celle-ci révélera que le patient est mort d’une rupture d’anévrisme intracrânien.

Estimant qu’une intervention plus précoce aurait pu sauver son mari, l’épouse dépose une plainte pénale contre X pour homicide involontaire. Un juge d’instruction est nommé et diligente une enquête qui sera menée par les services de police. Ceux-ci entendent le permanencier et le régulateur, et demandent une impression papier du dossier informatique créé pour cette régulation, celui-ci se révélant très succinct. Devant la divergence des déclarations entre l’épouse et les deux professionnels mis en cause, l’officier de police en charge de cette enquête saisit la bande d’enregistrement de ces deux conversations, regrettant qu’elle ne lui ait pas été remise spontanément.

S’il s’agit d’une version encore différente, se situant entre celles des parties en présence, elle est plus proche de celle de l’épouse, au moins en ce qui concerne l’ambiance de ces deux entretiens et la déclaration concernant la crise passagère.

Le professeur d’anesthésie-réanimation, auquel l’expertise est confiée dans le cadre de cette instruction pénale, va mettre en lumière plusieurs manquements dans cette régulation :

le fait que le permanencier, qui n’est pas un professionnel de santé, n’ait pas passé le premier appel au médecin régulateur ;
le caractère approximatif et non scientifique de l’interrogatoire mené par le régulateur lors du deuxième appel ;
enfin, ses propos trop rassurants alors que, selon l’expert, "il doit toujours envisager le pire"
.

Sur la causalité entre ces fautes et le décès du patient, l’expert conclut qu’il est à peu près certain qu’une hospitalisation n’aurait pas permis d’éviter l’issue fatale, eu égard à son étiologie. Ceci a conduit au prononcé d’une ordonnance de non-lieu car les poursuites étaient fondées sur l’infraction d’homicide involontaire qui nécessite, pour être constituée, un lien de causalité direct et certain entre la faute et la mort.

LES CONSEILS PRATIQUES

Cette affaire pénale se termine bien pour les deux professionnels poursuivis car aucun appel n’a été déposé contre cette ordonnance. L’infraction visée est l’atteinte involontaire à la vie définie par l’article 221-6 du Code pénal qui prévoit que : "Le fait de causer, dans les conditions et selon les distinctions prévues à l'article 121-3, par maladresse, imprudence, inattention, négligence ou manquement à une obligation de prudence ou de sécurité imposée par la loi ou le règlement, la mort d'autrui constitue un homicide involontaire puni de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 45 000 euros d'amende". Comme il n'a pu être affirmé que le permanencier ou le régulateur avait causé la mort du mari de l’appelante, la poursuite n'a pas pu aboutir. Cela n’enlève rien aux fautes retenues contre eux, et qui doivent faire réfléchir aux pratiques, même si la régulation est un art très difficile…

Un autre fondement des poursuites aurait pu être l’infraction de non-assistance à personne en péril, réprimée par l’article 223-6 du Code pénal stipulant que : "Sera puni (de 5 ans d’emprisonnement et 75 000 euros d’amende) quiconque s'abstient volontairement de porter à une personne en péril l'assistance que, sans risque pour lui ou pour les tiers, il pouvait lui prêter soit par son action personnelle, soit en provoquant un secours". Ici, il n’est pas nécessaire qu’il soit possible de sauver la personne ; c’est le comportement du prévenu face au péril qui est en cause. La situation de ces deux professionnels aurait alors été beaucoup plus délicate, en sachant que l’argument axé autour de l’absence de conscience de la gravité de la situation ne porte pas toujours, les magistrats répondant "qu’il faut savoir poser les bonnes questions".

Les dossiers de régulation sont très particuliers, et ce pour plusieurs raisons. Tout d’abord, parce que la conversation est enregistrée et qu’il va ainsi être possible de juger ce qui s’est réellement passé. Elle va être décortiquée à la fois sur le plan humain et sur le plan médical. Sur ce dernier, il est difficile d’être totalement objectif puisque l’on apprécie le travail du régulateur en connaissant déjà la pathologie recherchée, et donc les questions qui auraient permis de la découvrir. Ces dossiers sont également particuliers car nous sommes en situation de crise, dans laquelle les appelants ne sont plus eux-mêmes et ne comprennent pas qu’il leur soit refusé l’envoi d’un véhicule du Samu. Enfin, parce que l’exercice de la médecine par téléphone est toujours apprécié avec rigueur par les juges, le praticien doit être encore plus prudent. Il faut donc, comme dans toutes les situations rencontrées par les médecins, mais peut-être encore plus, "éviter les mots de trop".

----------


## broken_smile

Marya une nuk kuptova mire ate pjesen ku flet per l'infraction de non-assistance, se nuk kam as mundesi ta perkthej me nje fjalor ne kete moment... Cfare thuhet per kete pike me pak fjale?

----------


## Marya

> Marya une nuk kuptova mire ate pjesen ku flet per l'infraction de non-assistance, se nuk kam as mundesi ta perkthej me nje fjalor ne kete moment... Cfare thuhet per kete pike me pak fjale?


Gabim qe nuk asistuan, apo nuk ndihmuan nje person qe ndodhej ne rrezik

----------


## broken_smile

> Gabim qe nuk asistuan, apo nuk ndihmuan nje person qe ndodhej ne rrezik


Por nuk u denuan apo jo? Sepse nuk mund te vertetohej causaliteti

----------


## Marya

> Por nuk u denuan apo jo? Sepse nuk mund te vertetohej causaliteti


Ekzakt, shpetuan per qime, prandaj duhen eliminuar gjithmon shkaqet fatale, asnjeri nuk do te te gjykoje .
Ky eshte edhe parimi im
 Toujours faire trop, que pas assez

----------


## Marya

Nj rast tjeter
Isha nje here ne urgjence, po  merresha me pacientet e sektorit tim.
Vjen nje e re 36 vjecare, i ishte fryre kemba dhe dhimbje basi thoracik dr.
Kishte antecedente 3 episode me embolie pulmonare pa thrmboflebite tek kembet ne nje kontekst thrombofilie dhe duhej te merrte antikoagulante tere jeten.
Kishte edhe antecedente psikotike me tentativa  flebotomie.
E kishte ndaluar vete tratamentin me antikoagulante se mendonte se ishte sheruar.
E nisim analizat per te eliminuar embolie pulmonare. Gds ishte normal, ddimeri te rritur,  ne Ecg nuk kishte bbd, s1q3,bejme doppler veineux te kembeve dhe tromboflebit sup.
Aty  perreth filloi te vervitej kolegi im qe eshte dhe shefi i  urgjences, cfare po i ben ? Me pyet
Po ja them ti bej angioskaner toracik per te eliminuar embolie pulmonare, duke patur parasysh se ka bere 3 here deri tani, ka dhimbje toracike.
Mire thote, lere se do i bej nje ekografie kardiake, nqs se nuk shenja te hypertension te arteres pulmonaire , mund ta eliminojme embolin pulmonare, ai donte te nxirrte sa me shpejte ,se ishte e madhe rradha e pritjes.
Ok flm i them , dhe vazhdoj me te tjeret.
Ky i ben eko dhe  nuk i gjen hypertension te arteres pulmonare.
Pa u konsultuar me mua, megjithese pacienta ishte ne sektorin tim , vete i thote se nuk ka embolie pulmonare dhe do dali , ne fillim injeksione e pastaj me antikoagulante.
U ndieva keq, thashe temen, ti ndodhengje asaj mua do me hedhin ne gjyq dhe jo kolegun tim, pacienta ishte ne sektorin tim, sdija cte beje dicka qe te ishte sjelle politik korrekte ndaj kolegut.
Po rreziku ishte i madh, se mbajta veten thashe ne fund te fundit interesi i pacientit
Vete i them jo nuk do diĺni pa u bere nje angioskaner.
Dhe me te vertete doli qe kishte embolie pulmonare , po,qe ishte segmenter ,po qe mund te rrezikohej.
U shtrua me pas ne pavijonin e kardillogjise...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Sa bukur flisni dhe ju doktoret.

Flisni icik me thjeshta, qe tema te jete e kuptushme edhe nga forumi, se ku I dihet, vjen wordi dhe ska pse hapen teme tjeter.

Kur ju lexon, thua po kto tonet doktore jane, se kto I bohen sh shkurt, 

Sa detyrohen robte te pyesin ne forum.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Nji pyetje kshu jashte temes tuaj,

Teshtimat e shpeshta c'tregojne?

----------


## broken_smile

E pamundur te shkruan nga cell. Nja 3 here e kam nisur ate qe dua te them me mbyllet faqja  :i ngrysur:

----------


## broken_smile

> Nji pyetje kshu jashte temes tuaj,
> 
> Teshtimat e shpeshta c'tregojne?


Po' si fillim mendoj per alergji...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Po' si fillim mendoj per alergji...


Ne fakt skam pas alergji,

Por mund te te shfaqet me kohe?

----------


## broken_smile

Embolia polmonare shpesh here nenvleresohet nga mjeket sidomos kur nuk jep shenja te forta ose faktori i rrezikut eshte i ulet. Ke bere shume mire Marya meqe petgjegjesia ishte e jotja..

Hera e pare qe asistova ne urgjence ishte edhe hera e pare qe pashe pacientin te vdiste. Isha ma vit te 6 dhe zgjodha turnin e nates meqe naten ka me shume probabilitet te shikosh dicka me shume. Ishte nje burre 55 vjec kishte ardhur ne urgjence sepse kishte ndjesi te fiketi dhe debulese muskolare. Ata te asistences se pare e neglizhuan dhe pas me shume se gjysem ore qe priste pacienti kaloi ne asistoli. Dy internistet qe ishin aty thirren menjehere rianimatoren dhe filluan masazhin kardiak dhe adrenalinen. Pas gati 40 min madazh (sipas rregullores nderpritet pas 20) ndaluan..pacienti nuk ia doli.. Kur e moren vesh familiaret qe po' prisnin jashte filluan ulerimat dhe sharjet kunder doktorave.. Gjendja ishte aq e tensionuar saqe askush nuk kishte shenuar fialet e adrenalines qe i kishin bere, dhe ketu kontribuova une meqe isha aty si 'spektatore' dhe i kisha numeruar qe kishin bere 5 fiale.
Po' ate nate pashe edhe nje pneumotorax dhe epilepsi (grande male). 
Asnjehere nuk duhet neglizhuar...

----------

Marya (23-03-2014)

----------


## broken_smile

> Ne fakt skam pas alergji,
> 
> Por mund te te shfaqet me kohe?


Po ndonje shqetesim tjeter ke verejtur? Kruarje hunde, skuqje, kruarje dhe skuqje sysh? Zakonisht kur te shfaqet? Ndoshta me shpesh kur nderron shpejt temperature ambienti? 
Alergjite mund te shfaqen edhe me kohe..

----------


## PINK

> Ne fakt skam pas alergji,
> 
> Por mund te te shfaqet me kohe?


Po alergji e ke. Shfaqet me kohe. Nuk eshte e thene ta kesh pas dhe me pare. As une se kam patur me pare, ketu ne USA mu shpif. Maledetta Primavera-  sme le ta shijoj pranveren sic duhet me gjithe pasionin qe sjell, ajo dreq alergjie. Apshiu.  :perqeshje:

----------

Xhuxhumaku (24-03-2014)

----------


## Wordless

Xhuxhumak topolak

Imagjino, si më thotë një mjek nuk më thotë një tjetër...dhe më e forta është kur të pyesin : Cili mjek të tha të veprosh kështu ? Unë i them : Mjek Xhuxhumaku !! Ai më më totë: Ç'ja fut kot ai, ti duhesh kontrolluar për këtë dhe jo për atë !! E kështu vazhdon me ditë, javë e muaj kjo mardhënje kaq e shtrënguar dhe e ngrohtë mes pacientit dhe mjekut  :i ngrysur:  A më beson që i di emrat e të gjithë doktorëve dhe infermierëve ?!!  :i ngrysur:  Sa herë që më shohin doktorët te dera e spitalit më pyesin : Hë mo Wordless ndihesh më mirë tani ? Unë i them : Më mirë doktor po se ç'kam që kështu e ashtu...! Aaaa mos u mërzit, eja shtrihu se nuk është ndonjë gjë, do ta rregullojmë .. paçka se unë kam 6 muaj që vete po për të njëjtën arsye  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Xhuxhumak topolak
> 
> Imagjino, si më thotë një mjek nuk më thotë një tjetër...dhe më e forta është kur të pyesin : Cili mjek të tha të veprosh kështu ? Unë i them : Mjek Xhuxhumaku !! Ai më më totë: Ç'ja fut kot ai, ti duhesh kontrolluar për këtë dhe jo për atë !! E kështu vazhdon me ditë, javë e muaj kjo mardhënje kaq e shtrënguar dhe e ngrohtë mes pacientit dhe mjekut  A më beson që i di emrat e të gjithë doktorëve dhe infermierëve ?!!  Sa herë që më shohin doktorët te dera e spitalit më pyesin : Hë mo Wordless ndihesh më mirë tani ? Unë i them : Më mirë doktor po se ç'kam që kështu e ashtu...! Aaaa mos u mërzit, eja shtrihu se nuk është ndonjë gjë, do ta rregullojmë .. paçka se unë kam 6 muaj që vete po për të njëjtën arsye


plako,

ske cben,

vetem doktor house, te ben derman, po ai do me dit listen e gjithe femrave qe ke shku kohet e fundit,

per te pi caj....lol

p.s

lene, per doktora qe kemi. me teper merr vesh ktu dhe ne internet, se nga ata. ata dine vetgem me te thene, ske gje, ose merr kto ilace.

pa analiza te detajuara, as behet llaf. 

Mbaj mend kur shkova tek nji profesor, mik i vllait, per ti treguar ca analiza dhe per te marre nje mendim, me harbut rob nder doktore skam pare. kur e pa qe une kisha njohuri rreth gjerave, mori nji doktoreshe ne telefon dhe i tha te me bente nji kontroll edhe pa rradhe.

p.s

po ti je i forte, thjesht mos pi sh cigare me dyhan lazarati  :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Po ndonje shqetesim tjeter ke verejtur? Kruarje hunde, skuqje, kruarje dhe skuqje sysh? Zakonisht kur te shfaqet? Ndoshta me shpesh kur nderron shpejt temperature ambienti? 
> Alergjite mund te shfaqen edhe me kohe..


mund te jete alergji, se tani qe kujtohem edhe vjet ne kete kohe, pata keto simptoma.

problemi ktu tek ne ne shqiperi, eshte qe mjeket nuk thellohen per te pare semundje specifike qe mund te kesh dhe stadin e tyre npermjet analizave specifike, por i bien gjerave sh shkurt pergjithesisht.

ose ndoshta kshu eshte kudo, dhe ne mendojme ndryshe nga c'kemi pare ne serialet mjeksore,...lol

----------


## broken_smile

> mund te jete alergji, se tani qe kujtohem edhe vjet ne kete kohe, pata keto simptoma.
> 
> problemi ktu tek ne ne shqiperi, eshte qe mjeket nuk thellohen per te pare semundje specifike qe mund te kesh dhe stadin e tyre npermjet analizave specifike, por i bien gjerave sh shkurt pergjithesisht.
> 
> ose ndoshta kshu eshte kudo, dhe ne mendojme ndryshe nga c'kemi pare ne serialet mjeksore,...lol


varet nga mjeku... edhe ketu ka mjeke te tille, por nuk ua mban te sillen keshtu... ne shqiperi kam pershtypjen se shumica jane edhe te papergatitur..nuk azhornohen...

----------


## Marya

eshte nje pacient 70 vjec me hemoragjie cerebrale(kapsulo lentikulere) thonin qe ishte post _traumatik po ne skaner nuk kishte shenja kontuzioni, mbase mund te ishte AVC hemoragjik hemiplegjik nga e djathta dhe dizartrie , gjate hospitalizimit komplikohet nga ana e frymemarrjes dhe i behet nje skaner pulmoner dhe del me embolie pulmonare bilaterale.
Ngaqe kishte hemorragje cerebrale nuk mund ti vendosej antikoagulant dhe i vendoset nje filter kave inferior.
Ky filtri kave trombozohet dhe ben edhe nje flebite  tek kembet.I perseritet skaneri cerebral per te pare ne eshte stabilizuar hemorragjia cerebrale dhe sipar rezultatit del se ishte ne faze rezorbimi,atehere niset nje tratament antikoagulant me arixtra, doze kurative , 3 dite me pas kompikohet me nje hemorragjie te thelle te psoasit dhe gluteal me anemie te thelle ku duhej te transfuzohej me 4 kile globule te kuqe.

skaner i kontroll tregon qe nuk ka me hemorragjie aktive dhe hemoglobina eshte stabile;

tani dilema eshte duhet antikoaguluar apo jo????? embolia pulmonare eshte gjithmon present, flebiti eshte present, fitri  kave i trombozuar, dhe risku i hemoragjise teper i madh

----------

